# Time-Taken to get case officer assigned



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hi

Kindly let me know how much time is taken to get case officer assigned after applying the visa 

regards
Sandeep


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Anything from 1 day to 5 years. Waiting patiently is all you can do.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

See my timeline in the signiture.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> See my timeline in the signiture.


thanks a lot
but there is no rigid time limits 
hope CO is assigned to me soon


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your visa type?


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> what is your visa type?


visa 176 family sponsored 
applied on 29 april 2011 
on 18 may 2011 medicals submitted 
no CO assigned


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

As far as I know that's priority 3, which means it will take months to get a case officer. However, the best way to see how close you are to getting one is by sending a blank email using this address: [email protected] - information is updated every 2 weeks and is fairly reliable.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> As far as I know that's priority 3, which means it will take months to get a case officer. However, the best way to see how close you are to getting one is by sending a blank email using this address: [email protected] - information is updated every 2 weeks and is fairly reliable.


ok i have send them blank mail 

thanks still donot get any thing


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> ok i have send them blank mail
> 
> thanks still donot get any thing


you will soon


----------



## LauraJono (Mar 1, 2011)

We are just about to submit the same application and our Agent advised us that none of the other family sponsor applications she has submitted this year for other clients have been assigned a CO yet. We're just going to sit back and wait patiently.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> As far as I know that's priority 3, which means it will take months to get a case officer. However, the best way to see how close you are to getting one is by sending a blank email using this address: [email protected] - information is updated every 2 weeks and is fairly reliable.


take these automated emails with a pinch of salt! i submitted WA sponsored online application on 9th may and know for a fact i have not been allocated a CO yet. however according to the email that you talk about, all priority applicants, which i am, are being allocated a CO within 2 weeks and all applicants who submitted prior to 20th may have now been contacted by their CO. 

im sure there are many that this is correct for but im sure that there are many, like me, whom this is not correct for.

dont get your hopes up however be patient and dont let it stress or worry you. our day will come


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> take these automated emails with a pinch of salt! i submitted WA sponsored online application on 9th may and know for a fact i have not been allocated a CO yet. however according to the email that you talk about, all priority applicants, which i am, are being allocated a CO within 2 weeks and all applicants who submitted prior to 20th may have now been contacted by their CO.
> 
> im sure there are many that this is correct for but im sure that there are many, like me, whom this is not correct for.
> 
> dont get your hopes up however be patient and dont let it stress or worry you. our day will come


wattsbug - are you sure you submitted a complete application, with everything clearly explained? I've heard somewhere that priority may be given to complete applications, even if you're within in the timeline mentioned in the email. I would also recommend you call the department and ask why, since their emails says otherwise, a CO has not been assigned. Many people have reported getting 'human' answers when calling in person, rather than the copy paste emails you get sent when inquiring.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> take these automated emails with a pinch of salt! i submitted WA sponsored online application on 9th may and know for a fact i have not been allocated a CO yet. however according to the email that you talk about, all priority applicants, which i am, are being allocated a CO within 2 weeks and all applicants who submitted prior to 20th may have now been contacted by their CO.
> 
> im sure there are many that this is correct for but im sure that there are many, like me, whom this is not correct for.
> 
> dont get your hopes up however be patient and dont let it stress or worry you. our day will come


If two weeks have passed since the relevant state department sent Form 1100 to DIAC, you should both raise a PLE and try to call DIAC. Waiting patienly is of no much use in this case.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> wattsbug - are you sure you submitted a complete application, with everything clearly explained? I've heard somewhere that priority may be given to complete applications, even if you're within in the timeline mentioned in the email. I would also recommend you call the department and ask why, since their emails says otherwise, a CO has not been assigned. Many people have reported getting 'human' answers when calling in person, rather than the copy paste emails you get sent when inquiring.


i completed the application to the best of my ability and uploaded all relevent documents apart from medicals and PCC's. As far as im aware, ive done everything asked of me at this stage. i tried to phone diac this morning, but could not get through. suprise suprise.

can you tell me what this PLE is?


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

wattsbug said:


> i completed the application to the best of my ability and uploaded all relevent documents apart from medicals and PCC's. As far as im aware, ive done everything asked of me at this stage. i tried to phone diac this morning, but could not get through. suprise suprise.
> 
> can you tell me what this PLE is?


sorry. didnt realise that ple stood for at first. ive already done on and was told simply, you havent been allocated a CO yet?

so what now, phone them? im seriously not bothered about having to wait but im worried that something may have gone wrong. Am i being too anxious?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> sorry. didnt realise that ple stood for at first. ive already done on and was told simply, you havent been allocated a CO yet?
> 
> so what now, phone them? im seriously not bothered about having to wait but im worried that something may have gone wrong. Am i being too anxious?


You should first obtain info from the relevant state department whether Form 1100 has been sent to DIAC and when. If two weeks have passed after that, raise another PLE and word it to express the fact that no CO has contacted you when it's already been two weeks since Form 1100 has been dispatched. Ask them to confirm if they have received the form, and if so, when can you expect a CO.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

my case is of Family sponsorship not state sponsorship
thanks a lot


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> You should first obtain info from the relevant state department whether Form 1100 has been sent to DIAC and when. If two weeks have passed after that, raise another PLE and word it to express the fact that no CO has contacted you when it's already been two weeks since Form 1100 has been dispatched. Ask them to confirm if they have received the form, and if so, when can you expect a CO.


hiya. i was emailed a few weeks ago by WA that the form 1100 was sent by them. i have sent another PLE to diac asking if they have received this form and when i am likely to be allocated a co.

will keep you posted, if i hear anything. thanks for advice


----------

